# Where's everyone from?



## Bansh88 (Aug 26, 2007)

I know Tortoises are a worldwide favorite and I've noticed some slightly non-American grammar and spelling going around. So I was wondering where everyone is from.
I'm in El Cajon, a suburb of San Diego.


----------



## Rees2 (Aug 26, 2007)

Im from Cal and I live in Santa Cruz.


----------



## Josh (Aug 26, 2007)

born in Whittier, CA raised in Brea, CA now living in Riverside, CA


----------



## Jentortmom (Aug 26, 2007)

I have moved around a lot but now I have called Surprise, AZ my home for the last 7+ years home. Although we will be moving soon I need more room for my Tort room  My plan is to build a new custom home so that I can have a dog room and a tort and turtle mansion.


----------



## jigglypuff (Aug 27, 2007)

hey! i'm from a place called leicestershire in England U.K.

my red foots have to catch the sun whenever they can here


----------



## T-P (Aug 27, 2007)

Im british.
Was born in nuneaton, warwickshire, raised in a village called bulkington, moved to nuneaton for a few years. Moved to bedworth town for a few years now been back in bulkington for 9 years nearly.


----------



## squirtle (Aug 27, 2007)

I was born in Texas, spent my formative years (LOL) in Virginia, and now reside in Mission Viejo, California. There were many more places in between, but those were the big ones!


----------



## fiona33 (Aug 27, 2007)

im from tyne and wear in the uk


----------



## SIXTY_TOO (Aug 27, 2007)

I'm from Victorville, CA


----------



## Josh (Aug 27, 2007)

sixty_too, are you part of the CTTC chapter up there?


----------



## SIXTY_TOO (Aug 27, 2007)

Not yet. How do I join? :shy:


----------



## Josh (Aug 27, 2007)

http://tortoise.org/ will have the information for you. they have weekly meetings that will probably be a good resource. i'm considering going to the inland empire and chino valley meetings


----------



## zeezombiedoll (Aug 28, 2007)

On the borders of scotland, Berwick upon Tweed


----------



## spikethebest (Aug 28, 2007)

valencia california (home to sleep) but im in northridge california most of my life (school and work)


----------



## mkessler (Aug 28, 2007)

I live in Menifee Ca.


----------



## Tegan (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm from all over. Lived in Cali and Texas mostly. Right now I live close to Austin, TX. It got the best of every thing. Rolling hills, big lakes, great night life, nice and hot in the summers and no really cold weather. Perfect for the babies!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 8, 2007)

I am from Nebraska.


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 12, 2007)

I've been all over from CA to NY and back. 
I'm in Highland Ca. (at the base of the mountain leading to Big Bear) now and have been in this general area for about 20 years.


----------



## Vegas Chad (Sep 12, 2007)

Crap, I forgot ... If only I had some sort of hint..??..??..


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 12, 2007)

Vegas Chad said:


> Crap, I forgot ... If only I had some sort of hint..??..??..




Hmmm let's see *thinks hard* I guess you could always say your from Vegas.


----------



## Vegas Chad (Sep 12, 2007)

hahaha; works for me


----------



## c_pierce705 (Sep 12, 2007)

I from Boston, MA but live in Madison, WI now.....


----------



## malonemadness (Sep 12, 2007)

I have lived all over too! Born in Georgia but moved when I was 7. I have lived in Missouri, Ohio, Maryland, Florida and Texas. I now live in San Marcos, CA. Just north of San Diego.


----------



## Amy (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm from fully ca went to school in LA


----------



## spikethebest (Sep 13, 2007)

where in la did you go to school? what part of la?


----------



## JustAnja (Sep 13, 2007)

Living outside of the small village of Theresa, WI at present. Grew up in AR. Have lived in AZ, TX, OK, MD, and SC as well. Prefer the climate in AZ and feel more at home there but I cant keep my exotic venomous snakes there so I wont be moving back there for a long time. (have lived there twice already) Maybe one day I will retire there. lol This will be my first winter in the frigid north so Im making plans for my Torts that dont hibernate at the moment. Luckily we have a large finished basement!


----------



## halfnelson (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm in Anchorage Alaska.


----------



## Kim (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm in San Diego


----------



## Amy (Sep 16, 2007)

spikethebest said:


> where in la did you go to school? what part of la?



I went to UCLA, graduated last year and am now working in Anaheim


----------



## cvalda (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm right outside of Madison, WI.

;~) Kelly


----------



## AST-Loch (Oct 8, 2007)

Ice cold NH!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Oct 8, 2007)

I am from Tabernacle, NJ. I am in the Pine Barrens - they call us piney's and hicks. Maybe I will sick the Jersey Devil on them!


----------



## Laura (Oct 11, 2007)

I live in the Foothills above Sacramento, Calif. below the snow above the Fog!
Calif born and raised.


----------



## sirtortalot (Oct 11, 2007)

hi im from ft lauderdale fla


----------



## terryo (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi, I'm from New York, born in Brooklyn, and now live in Staten Island, NY


----------



## T-P (Oct 15, 2007)

WOW not many UK'resi's here eh?

Terryo, my mother loves NY, she wants to live there sometime when shes in her OAP's


----------



## Rosey09 (Oct 15, 2007)

Bansh88 said:


> I know Tortoises are a worldwide favorite and I've noticed some slightly non-American grammar and spelling going around. So I was wondering where everyone is from.
> I'm in El Cajon, a suburb of San Diego.



HI Ya, I'm from Newtownabbey Co.Antrim Northern Ireland. It is 8 miles from Belfast. Nice to meet you![/b][/color]


----------



## Nay (Oct 15, 2007)

I/m from Massachusetts. Thought I saw a Boston MA, but then found out they moved!!(CPierce) Right?


----------



## transtort (Oct 23, 2007)

Im from Shropshire UK.

Julie


----------



## clark (Oct 23, 2007)

im a buckeye from columbus ohio,be raised in both ohio and florida live now in cape canaveral florida.Is anyone else from ohio or florida


----------



## wayne.bob (Oct 23, 2007)

North liberty, IOWA


----------

